# FS: Flowerhorn 4"



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

hey guys, my friend is shutting down his freshwater tank, so this guys is for sale  $30 or obo








text or call me: 604 290 8153


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I think its actually a gal not a guy!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

+1 on the female..., i cant see the vent to be one hundred but that him looks like a her ... dude looks like a lady all im saying,


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i want it would he take trade


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

dont you own like 6 of these already lol


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

lol know only 3 but ya


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

brezilian said:


> lol know only 3 but ya


did you just spell out 'know' instead of no?

Know is the root word of knowledge.
No is the opposite of yes.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

meant to say i know


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Good Luck For The Sales ! She look like a female to me ! Look at the dot on the dorsal fin, Face, and BodySharpe ! But I'm Not 100% sure till I see the Tube !


----------



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

yep i think you guys are right, did see the tube drop, anyways someone get her lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i would in a heartbeat but im far away, nice fishy


----------



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

bumpy bump bump


----------



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

bump price drop


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

pm sent......


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

thanks mike 604 looking forward in meeting you next thursday and picking up the flowerhorn!

Bob


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

finding a mate for that trimac Mrbob , thats a good scoop 4 sure, and those 2 would make some cool babies... just hang on to some fry for me please sir lol


mrbob said:


> thanks mike 604 looking forward in meeting you next thursday and picking up the flowerhorn!
> 
> Bob


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yea you bet mac lol im sure we can find a way! lol


----------

